# 1966 Shelby Cobra Paint Correction and Evo Quartz Coating



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

This is going to be a complete guide to what we do while doing a 2 step paint correction along with the Evo Quartz Coating procedure. The other day we completed a very nicely done replica shelby cobra. The customer wanted it to look immaculate and wanted the marring/swirls out, he also wanted protection from future instances to prevent as much as possible happening to the paint. The white was marred in a few spots but nothing terrible and the blue stripes needed to be gone over lightly. I apologize for no pictures on the wash and masking off steps, the guys were too quick in the back by the time I was ready to take pictures!

First Step: Hand wash the car using our wash wedge along with gloss enhancing shampoo. When washing the vehicle we use our claybar if the vehicle needs it, in this occasion we went over it lightly just because we want to get the paint fully prepped before any polishing. We use a leaf blower and ultimate drying towel to remove excess water and get the surface dry.

Second Step: Masking off any hard edges and trim to make sure you don't get polish on the rubber or burn the edge of any panel. This step is crucial to make your clean up time drastically less and will give you more confidence without burning through the paint.

Third Step: Evo21 Polisher with Wool pad and Evo 1500 Cut Polish to remove the bigger marring and swirls. We recommend starting at a slow speed 2-3 to spread the product out, then speed it up to 5 to start your cutting stage. Once you finish the vehicle we like to pull it out in the sun to check the natural lighting and make sure we got every spot in addition to making sure the combination of polish/pad was working correctly. If everything looks good we go over the car with speed 3 to knock out any pigtails/marring caused by the higher speed. We use our edgeless microfiber towels for all wiping and detailing on exterior surfaces.

Fourth Step: Take off all the tape on the edges while leaving the tape still on rubbers/trim. The finish stage is very hard to burn through paint with our machine and you will want every angle of the car polished. Use the Evo21 Polisher with Blue Foam Pad and Evo 3000 Ultra Finish to remove the smaller marring and any additional swirls caused by the more aggressive wool pad/polish combo. You want to work the final layer in fast first then back the speed control to 2-3 to get the surface as perfect as possible. Wipe off all excess and check in sunlight to ensure you have every spot covered. 

Fifth Step:Take off all the remaining tape. T.R.V. all the trim, rubber, and textured plastic if any. This product rejuvenates and restores plastics/rubbers caused by the sun's UV and acts as a sunblock for future so they won't dry out. It works awesome on tires too to restore them back to the new tire look without being overly glossy. 

Sixth Step: We mix 50/50 alcohol to water in a spray bottle and use a microfiber towel to prep the surface for our Evo Quartz Coating. This cleans any polish left over from the previous steps in addition to drying out the clearcoat for maximum adhesion.

Seventh Step: Evo Quartz the whole vehicle including rims. We like to do this panel by panel and our service includes 2 coats. Let the Evo Quartz sit on the surface of the vehicle for 5 minutes then wipe off using a microfiber short pile rag. Apply the 2nd coat repeating the 1st coating's procedure. 

Eighth Step: Clean the interior using our Satin Leather Cleaner, scrub panels/seats using our teardrop double scrub applicator. Our cleaner is safe on all interior materials and will help replenish the oils in leather. Follow up to this using our Satin Leather Conditioner and the teardrop microfiber applicator applying a few drops to the foam side of the teardrop and work into interior until you can't see the product anymore. We also vaccum and blow out the carpets and any other crevices using our detail brush kit. 


Ninth Step: Final check of the vehicle, this is when we pull it out front and inspect it in the sunlight. We usually do a final wipe with our Gloss Enhancer Quick Detail Spray and microfiber towels to make sure all the windows are streakless. We also use q-tips to clean any remaining residue from cracks, emblems, and nooks.

On this occasion we have cars towed to our shop and towed back to the customers location. This was one of those scenerios since he has a very busy schedule. He called us once receiving the car and told us how much better the shine and depth of the paint is. Another happy customer to put in the books!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow, stunning motor


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dream car, great job guys


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

When detailing cars of this caliber is what makes our job so rewarding! All of our products are available through http://www.wax-it.be

Look for our next car detailing adventure in the next coming days!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Cracking job Rich, weather looks awesome too we need rain protection this side of the pond we rarely see any UV. :lol: Not sure European health and safety would allow that open grill with the two fans either. That's a lovely motor.

What is the teardrop shape pad for In the interior shots it looks double sided ?


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Hufty said:


> Cracking job Rich, weather looks awesome too we need rain protection this side of the pond we rarely see any UV. :lol: Not sure European health and safety would allow that open grill with the two fans either. That's a lovely motor.
> 
> What is the teardrop shape pad for In the interior shots it looks double sided ?


Yes! weather is awesome :thumb:

Thats our double sided interior sponge... awesome for cleaning vinyl and leather surfaces.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great detail guys, love these cars.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Now that is special!


----------

